# Heater Type? Lighting 24/7?



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello:

Please advise what is the good heater brand to use for 29 Gallon?

Lighting: for planted aquarium do you suppose to keep lights on 24/7 or it should be some regimen to follow? When to turn lights off I would say?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Your photoperiod depends largely on what sort of plants you're keeping in the aquarium. Once we know what you're planning on keeping, we can suggest an appropriate length of time to leave your light on.

As for heaters, I've always been partial to Visi-Therm and Fluval M heaters.


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Your photoperiod depends largely on what sort of plants you're keeping in the aquarium. Once we know what you're planning on keeping, we can suggest an appropriate length of time to leave your light on.
> 
> As for heaters, I've always been partial to Visi-Therm and Fluval M heaters.


Thank you very much! I'll let you know about plants soon...


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Your photoperiod depends largely on what sort of plants you're keeping in the aquarium. Once we know what you're planning on keeping, we can suggest an appropriate length of time to leave your light on.
> 
> As for heaters, I've always been partial to Visi-Therm and Fluval M heaters.


Hi, 

How many Watt heater needed for 29 Gallon please...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

A 100w would work, but I'd personally feel better with a 150w in a 29g tank.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

agreed with scuff on the heater...
Most people look for a 8-10 hr lighting period. Be sure to get a timer for the lights, soooooo much easier!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning philly. Most aquarium plants are tropical and need quite a bit of light to grow. I have my tank lights on timers and set for 12 hours on and 12 off. Many would say this is too long for the lights to be on because of algae growth, but if you have a well planted tank, this isn't a problem. I have very little algae in my tanks. 

Your tank heaters and settings depend on the type fish you have as well as the plants. I agree with a 100 to 150 watts for your 29 G. I keep my heaters set at 74 to 76 degrees.

BBradbury


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

phys said:


> agreed with scuff on the heater...
> Most people look for a 8-10 hr lighting period. Be sure to get a timer for the lights, soooooo much easier!


Thank you everybody for kind advices!!!
One more question please: What type of timer for the lights will you suggest? 

Thank you again!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello again philly. I'd suggest checking the local chain hardware store for the timers. They have a good variety and they typically cost less than those at the local pet stores. Although, the ones at PetCo are very good. I've used them for several years with no problems. Your choice of course.

BBradbury


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

any timer works.. well.. if they actually work.. lol. i have a very simple timer with buttons that pop up/down to turn things on/of and it runs simply on the power from the plug. was only like 7 bucks i think.


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

phys said:


> any timer works.. well.. if they actually work.. lol. i have a very simple timer with buttons that pop up/down to turn things on/of and it runs simply on the power from the plug. was only like 7 bucks i think.


Thank you so much!!!:fish-in-bowl:


----------

